# Wet mat



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've been doing tiles for a little while now, but recently I heard a term "wet mat" which I am not familiar with. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's easy 









:lol:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, I was kidding.










:clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Honest, I have not heard that before.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

nor I


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Could possibly be an area of smaller tiles that would be less slippery when wet


----------

